# 2006 X Trail question



## shamrock (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey everyone, I'm looking at purchasing a 2006 X Trail with 113,000kms, not sure of the exact trim, but it is 4x4.....just wondering if there is anything in particular that I should be looking out for...other then your regular rust spots above the wheels and what not...??

Thanks for any info you can provide...I appreciate it


----------



## Tunnelsen (Feb 17, 2014)

shamrock said:


> Hey everyone, I'm looking at purchasing a 2006 X Trail with 113,000kms, not sure of the exact trim, but it is 4x4.....just wondering if there is anything in particular that I should be looking out for...other then your regular rust spots above the wheels and what not...??
> 
> Thanks for any info you can provide...I appreciate it


Chech stabiliser arms, brake discs. This is what i have problems, when i bough mine with 95 000km.

Peoples talking about bad turbo's and clutch but i have no problem.


----------



## shamrock (Oct 15, 2009)

Tunnelsen said:


> Chech stabiliser arms, brake discs. This is what i have problems, when i bough mine with 95 000km.
> 
> Peoples talking about bad turbo's and clutch but i have no problem.


I don't believe this has a turbo....it's a gas model. Stabilizer arm bushings, and discs are definitely on my list of checks. As far as internals go though, they seem to be relatively good?


----------



## Tunnelsen (Feb 17, 2014)

shamrock said:


> I don't believe this has a turbo....it's a gas model. Stabilizer arm bushings, and discs are definitely on my list of checks. As far as internals go though, they seem to be relatively good?


I have a diesel. That's why.


----------



## shamrock (Oct 15, 2009)

Tunnelsen said:


> I have a diesel. That's why.


Got ya. The diesel would be a great option, but I'm from the east coast of Canada, and I'm not even sure if they were available in Canada....

I do like the look and reviews of them so far. Going to look at it this afternoon, I'll report back what I find. Thanks for the nifo


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Look for rust under the driver s carpet.
Ask for mechanical maintenance (transmission fluid changed, transfer case and rear brakes too.


----------



## Mobydick (Feb 23, 2014)

I have a 2004 Xtrail - I've owned it from 2,000 miles at its just clocked over 123,000 now.

Very few non service parts are needed - altough I just replaced the front brake pads (£50) with pins (£50) and also front discs (£150). The nissan front brake pads seem to last me about 60,000 miles.

The only significant issue I had with the car is when the Turbo went - the part alone is about £1,000. However, I have the diesel. Also I believe intercoolers are a problem, but I have never had a problem with mine.

I had a fuel solenoid replaced on the fuel pump for £250 - but I think it was just really a contaminated filter causing the problem. Apparently a new fuel pump cost £1000 too!

I have always used Nissan service parts and have covered 120,000 miles without issue -its never broken down. Overall good great cars - I would make sure its had a good service history or the oil has been changed every 12,000 mile.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I would try to establish when and if all the fluids have been changed. Coolant, transfer case and rear diff, auto trans. If you want to go crazy power steering fluid, and brake fluid.
At 113 probably still on original spark plugs. You might want to have the wheel bearings checked as they can be problematic and we had to replace both rear ones within 6 months of each other around your present mileage. Have the ball joints checked on the control arms, same with tie rod ends. Also have the brakes inspected the Xtrail tends to go through pads and rotors more frequently than other vehicles I have had in the past, but they do work well. Our 2006 has 130,000 kms presently and drives like new. Not a single replacement part has been from Nissan nor is it serviced at a Nissan dealership. I still really enjoy driving it.


----------

